# World Championship Preleminary Games Day 4



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Six games schedeuled all in Group C and Group D.A number of significant matchups especially for seeding.All times local(GMT +9).Puerto Rico-China is an extremely important game for both sides,but especially the Chinese.Hopefully I will be able to get a decent feed from CCTV5(not holding my breath).If the Chinese are to advance they need to win this game and I don't think that will be an easy task.Obviously the storyline is that you a great backcourt for the Puerto Ricans and a great frontcourt for the Chinese<TABLE class=results width="100%"><TBODY><TR class=even onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='even';"><TD class=first style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=35>D/7</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=155>Puerto Rico
China
</TD><TD class=textBlackPadLeftRight style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" vAlign=center width=35>13:30 </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=90>Boxscore
Game report </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=40>







</TD><TD class=last style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=130>Sapporo
(Japan)</TD></TR><TR class=odd onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='odd';"><TD class=first style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=35>C/7</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=155>Lithuania
Qatar
</TD><TD class=textBlackPadLeftRight style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" vAlign=center width=35>13:30 </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=90>Boxscore
Game report </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=40>







</TD><TD class=last style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=130>Hamamatsu
(Japan)</TD></TR><TR class=even onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='even';"><TD class=first style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=35>C/8</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=155>Greece
Australia
</TD><TD class=textBlackPadLeftRight style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" vAlign=center width=35>16:30 </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=90>Boxscore
Game report </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=40>







</TD><TD class=last style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=130>Hamamatsu
(Japan)</TD></TR><TR class=odd onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='odd';"><TD class=first style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=35>D/8</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=155>Italy
Senegal
</TD><TD class=textBlackPadLeftRight style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" vAlign=center width=35>16:30 </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=90>Boxscore
Game report </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=40>







</TD><TD class=last style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=130>Sapporo
(Japan)</TD></TR><TR class=even onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='even';"><TD class=first style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=35>D/9</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=155>Slovenia
USA
</TD><TD class=textBlackPadLeftRight style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" vAlign=center width=35>19:30 </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=90>Boxscore
Game report </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=40>







</TD><TD class=last style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=130>Sapporo
(Japan)</TD></TR><TR class=odd onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='odd';"><TD class=first style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=35>C/9</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=155>Turkey
Brazil
</TD><TD class=textBlackPadLeftRight style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" vAlign=center width=35>19:30 </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=90>Boxscore
Game report </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=40>







</TD><TD class=last style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=130>Hamamatsu
(Japan)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

For those of you who may want to watch the China-Puerto Rico game you can follow this LINK and then click on the button labeled 300k beside CCTV5.The actual link is in java script so I can't post it here.It should open a broadband feed with winamp (or your default media player).I've tried to watch several games this way and the quality varies from not so great to no good at all.Since I am not paying for it I don't feel that I can really complain.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Ramos just got ugly with Yao...As if he could do any less.China was up 8 at the end of the 1st quarter,but it's 30-27 now


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

This is a really good game.It's Puerto Rico 73-71 with 3:08 left.I don't know why someone couldn't put it on the air.'

Santiago just hit one of the luckiest shots I've ever seen a little while ago.


----------



## Matej (Aug 14, 2005)

Results so far:

*Lithuania* : Qatar 106:65
K. Lavrinovic 20, Kleiza 14, Macijauskas 13; S. Ali 20, A. Ali 11

*Greece* : Australia 72:69
Diamantidis 20, 6 rebounds, Papadopoulos 12; Bogut 18, 7 rebounds, Barlow and Bruton 11

China : *Puerto Rico* 87:90 (over time)
Yao Ming 29, 8 rebounds, Fangju 18; Ayuso 27, Arroyo 25, 10 assists, 8 rebounds

*Italy* : Senegal 64:56
Soragna 15, Mordente 14; Ndoye 18, 7 rebounds, Savane 12


----------



## conkeso (Sep 7, 2003)

Terrible choking job by the Aussies in the final minute :dead:


----------



## gamadict (Jul 28, 2002)

China is really disappointing this tournament


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Glad to see Lithuania finally win a game.


----------

